# Cub Cadet LTX1046 died while cutting the grass



## Jeffh40 (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone, new here. Looking to see if anyone has any insight into why the tractor just quit in the middle of cutting the lawn. Just seemed to stall out. No other noises, smoke or anything out of the ordinary.

Here is what I know. 
Both spark plugs get a spark, and cylinders have compression (finger test). 
Spark plugs are new this year and look great. (about a month old)
Fuel pump was my first suspect but I replaced it with no change. Plenty of fuel in the lines, filter is fine.
She cranks and cranks like a champ (seems faster than before??) 
Oil level is full
Starting fluid won't get it to start. Not even once. 

Without being a mechanic, I'm fairly mechanically inclined but this perplexes me. Any thoughts?

I was thinking maybe that stupid seat switch but I doubt that I would get a spark if the switch was bad, unless I misunderstand how it works.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Jeffh40, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Your engine may have a fuel shut-off solenoid at the inlet to the carburetor, If this solenoid fails, no fuel to the engine.

You state that you have spark at both plugs. Is it a strong blue-white spark, or a yellow-orange spark? A yellow-orange spark ain't good enough.


----------



## Dan of all Trades (Jun 2, 2018)

I see you mentioned 2 spark plugs. So I only can assume you are talking about a horizontal motor made by Kohler, Kawasaki, Briggs & Stratton etc. Their respective flywheel is bolted to the crankshaft with soft steel key stock holding it in-time with the camshaft. If you hit a rock and the engine stopped abruptly, the flywheel key may have sheered and the flywheel may no longer be in-time with the camshaft.
For a 4 cycle engine to run you need suck, squeeze, bang, blow. That is: air/fuel mix in suction, compression, spark for combustion, and exhaust. That’s the theoretical part. 

If a mud dauber wasp made a nice home in your exhaust, it can’t expel exhaust and wouldn’t run. Check for good pressure out the exhaust too!


----------

